# Torn fin



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know how he did it, but somehow Apollo tore his caudal (tail) fin in two places I don't think its fin rot because it literally happened over night. He was flaring yesterday and his tail fin was fine. I think he may have gotten it caught on the driftwood which is suprising because the driftwood has been in his tank since I got him and he has never torn any of his fins. His behavior hasn't changed much since last night except I haven't seen him flare yet today. Im going to test the water today and probably do a water change just to be safe. How long will it take his fin to heal with clean water and stress coat plus? 

The first picture is of him flaring before he tore his fin and the last two are of him now.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He probably busted his fins from too much flaring. That or he was tail biting. Don't let your fish flare too much or it will hurt them. they see their long tails and bite them thinking it is another male. Your fish also has fin ray curl from what I can tell.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I think hes been biting his fins. They are torn up really bad now  and what is that?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Fin ray curl is what it sounds like, fin rays curling. It's on the dorsal. It's not deadly, but it makes the fish look ugly if it goes too far and is undesirable for breeding traits.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would give him clean warm water and put paper on the sides of the tank to see if that helps. It should lessen the reflection.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Are there any sharp items in the tank? Maybe one of the plants. Have you recently added anything?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i must have really good water or something...or maybe i just don't stress my fish out..
i have heard so many times about bettas biting at their fins..but i have never had it happen with mine...


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

There is a piece of driftwood but its been in the tank with him for 5 to 6 months with no problems. Nothing has changed in his tank since I added the otos which was about 3 or 4 months ago. Ive been testing the water every day since the first day I noticed the tears and everything is fine. Ive also changed the water twice. I don't know why hes biting them all of a sudden. I plan to cover the tank on 3 sides and keep up with the water changes. Hopefully he heals soon and doesn't do it again. Also, hes had those curls in his fins since the day I bought him. Its only on his dorsal fin and hasn't gotten any worse.

I posted this on another forum I use as well and this was suggested.

"Aquarium bettas have much more elaborate fins than wild bettas and are thus very poor swimmers. Some male bettas don't like to drag around all those fins, so they try to reduce their size by eating the fins. It's in their nature to be good swimmers and jumpers, so maybe fin eating is their way to protest selective breeding programs."

It sounds reasonable to me because hes never shown any signs of being stressed out until now.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Idk about that loha. Maybe it's genetic. 

I think that is completely wrong. If your big toe messed up your walking, would you cut it off with your pocket knife? Idk, but I sure wouldn't. It'd get my knife all blood stained. Who cares about the toe.......


----------

